# Florida state exam



## AND1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone on here is from florida and if they took the state exam? I just started the class, and i wanted to know what to expect for the state exam. Is it hard? Also looking for a good way to learn bones and stuff. Help needed..


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 29, 2009)

AND1 said:


> I was wondering if anyone on here is from florida and if they took the state exam? I just started the class, and i wanted to know what to expect for the state exam. Is it hard? Also looking for a good way to learn bones and stuff. Help needed..


 
For what?  EMT-B? or Paramedic?

EMT-B is the National Registry.

Paramedic is a State Exam which covers general Paramedic education/training and the specific Florida trauma/triage protocols.

Any test is hard if you don't pay attention in class, just memorize and don't actually learn and don't put much effort into it.


----------



## AND1 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Florida*

Emt - b.. I'm having a hard time memorizing the bone structure of the body.. Any ideas on a better memory method ? Thanks


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Aug 29, 2009)

Mnemonic devices can help.  Look some up or create your own.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 29, 2009)

AND1 said:


> Emt - b.. I'm having a hard time memorizing the bone structure of the body.. Any ideas on a better memory method ? Thanks



Send in your paperwork, check your status regularly. Once everything is clear, pick your test date, show up at the Pearsen Vue place. Be searched like a criminal, and take your test. You will get the results in anywhere from a few hours to a few days.

As for paramedic, letcha know once I take it.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 29, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Send in your paperwork, check your status regularly. Once everything is clear, pick your test date, show up at the Pearsen Vue place. Be searched like a criminal, and take your test. You will get the results in anywhere from a few hours to a few days.
> 
> As for paramedic, letcha know once I take it.



That body cavity search was a bit excessive if you ask me.h34r:

Florida Paramedic is easier than the NR basic so no need to study.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2009)

AND1 said:


> Emt - b.. I'm having a hard time memorizing the bone structure of the body.. Any ideas on a better memory method ? Thanks



What sort of issues? As in remembering which bone is the humerus and which one is the femur, or the small bones like the bones of the wrist (Some Lovers Try Positions That They Can't Handle)?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 29, 2009)

medic417 said:


> That body cavity search was a bit excessive if you ask me.h34r:
> 
> *Texas* Paramedic is easier than the NR basic so no need to study.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Fixed it for you.



You wish.  Happily Texas joined the NR years ago so we are current with national standards, whether thats good or bad who knows anymore.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 30, 2009)

medic417 said:


> You wish.  Happily Texas joined the NR years ago so we are current with national standards, whether thats good or bad who knows anymore.



Florida has different standards for trauma and requires a higher passing score than the NR. When the NR meets Florida's standards, maybe Florida will join the medic NR.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 30, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Florida has different standards for trauma and requires a higher passing score than the NR. When the NR meets Florida's standards, maybe Florida will join the medic NR.



Higher passing score means crap without any sort of actual proof of concept. 

A 90% On one test is higher then a 70% required to pass another, but the first test could be 5th grade social studies while the second test is 12th grade chemistry. 


I guess you won't be able to back that sentence up until you take both Florida and NR medic tests.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 30, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Higher passing score means crap without any sort of actual proof of concept.
> 
> A 90% On one test is higher then a 70% required to pass another, but the first test could be 5th grade social studies while the second test is 12th grade chemistry.
> 
> ...



Not planning to take the NR. But will let you know on the Florida state in about a month or so.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 30, 2009)

HaVing read my post it came off rather confrontational.  Imagine a winking smiley face in it


----------



## imurphy (Aug 30, 2009)

I can already see the claws!!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 30, 2009)

No cat fight. Medic417 and I love eachother. The fighting means we care


----------



## ResTech (Aug 30, 2009)

Just curious.. why would you not take National Registry?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 30, 2009)

ResTech said:


> Just curious.. why would you not take National Registry?



Because my goals are in Florida and California. Florida is where I'll earn a BSN, and they don't accept NR. I plan to go to California for masters and DNP. From what I have heard of California's EMS system, you couldn't pay me enough to work there as a medic.


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 31, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Florida has different standards for trauma and requires a higher passing score than the NR. When the NR meets Florida's standards, maybe Florida will join the medic NR.



If were to talk standards then try taking our exams here in Canada.  I read in another thread here from a ACP from Ontario that Ontario will let a US EMTP take the exams for PCP which is BLS.  Because here in Canada getting certified for ALS level take anywhere from 2 1/2 to 3 yrs or 4 to 5 yrs if you go for your Bachelors in Paramedicine.  The U of Toronto offers a BSc in Paramedicine but thats at the BLS level.  On the other hand Medicine Hat College in Medicine Hat Alberta offer a Bachelors on Apllied Health Science (Paramedic) And that one is ALS.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 31, 2009)

Was not comparing to Canada. That is like comparing apples to cats.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 31, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> If were to talk standards then try taking our exams here in Canada.  I read in another thread here from a ACP from Ontario that Ontario will let a US EMTP take the exams for PCP which is BLS.  Because here in Canada getting certified for ALS level take anywhere from 2 1/2 to 3 yrs or 4 to 5 yrs if you go for your Bachelors in Paramedicine.  The U of Toronto offers a BSc in Paramedicine but thats at the BLS level.  On the other hand Medicine Hat College in Medicine Hat Alberta offer a Bachelors on Apllied Health Science (Paramedic) And that one is ALS.



Wonder if they will let me sit for the higher level Canada so I can let you guys know how it compares.  Of course everyone here would have to chip in for me to spend a couple of weeks exploring I mean studying in Canada.


----------



## reaper (Sep 2, 2009)

I can say that the FL paramedic test is harder then the NR. I have taken both. I know people that failed the FL test 6 times, then passed NR on the first shot. As was stated, the FL test has a lot of FL specific trauma and stroke questions.


----------

